# Oktoberfest!



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

My college's German club is hosting an Oktoberfest party tomorrow evening. It's going to be fun for everyone (I hope!) I'm curious as to how you folks celebrate Oktoberfest. I've been listening to some of my favorite lieder for a bit.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TennysonsHarp said:


> My college's German club is hosting an Oktoberfest party tomorrow evening. It's going to be fun for everyone (I hope!) I'm curious as to how you folks celebrate Oktoberfest. I've been listening to some of my favorite lieder for a bit.


 lots of worst and even more of those.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been listening to lots of lieder recently but the timing was coincidental and I definitely wasn't donning lederhosen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my first autumn of actually living in Germany, as opposed to visiting, and somehow Oktoberfest just entirely passed me by. Well, except for all the tourists asking for the way to the _Hofbräuhaus_ (there is one in Hamburg too).


----------

